# Outdoor enclosure



## Wil (Apr 29, 2009)

Here are pics of my outdoor enclosures. I am almost done with them. I didn't like the way I had it last year. This should make it easier for me to expand on to them.


Before






After


----------



## PinkPunisher (Apr 29, 2009)

Those are customized dog kennel right? Whatever it is it looks good, what are the dimension of each cage?

Spencer


----------



## BOOZER (Apr 29, 2009)

HOLY SHHHHHHHHHHHH.... how big is yer yard??


----------



## nivek5225 (Apr 29, 2009)

That is awesome, i wish i could do that!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 29, 2009)

awesome man! those look great.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 29, 2009)

sick will i know you been workin your a off on em. they turned out amazin


----------



## LouDog760 (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Beasty (Apr 29, 2009)

VERY nice! Wish I had my own house to build such.


----------



## Wil (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. 
Spencer,
Yes they are kennels, each cage is 5z10.

Tyler,
They aren't quite done yet but almost.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 29, 2009)

dang u been workin on em forever


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 29, 2009)

dang u been workin on em forever


----------



## i0r (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome man!
Don't know if the height of those walls will do it though. They might be able to climb them. Especially if you put logs and rocks in there. So keep an eye on them


----------



## Dom3rd (May 3, 2009)

If i had a place that was big enough i might do something like that but i dont and i would worry about hurricane season here in va.


----------



## Wil (May 3, 2009)

Hurricane season huh? Well, hopefully no hurricanes this year as I live in SC.
Thanks for the comments.


----------

